# Mid-level ltac coding



## molivarez (Dec 22, 2009)

My doctor is seeing a patient is a special ICU unit called an LTAC..this primarily an ICU for respirtory care unit.  He is asking what medium level visit code is used at an LTAC?  Is it the same inpatient visit code?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hospital visit codes*

If the patient is NOT critically ill and/or the physician is NOT providing critical care .. then use the Hospital Inpatient codes (initial or subsequent as appropriate). 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

